# Last Year's Bikini



## imfree (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm sitting here with my heart pounding, my forehead sweating, and my
hands trembling as I write my fantasy for a "Most Lovely Flower"!!!

It's mid-May, the weather's getting warm, and the time all women
fearfully dread has arrived. Your husband of 10 months is in the basement
working on his latest electronic project and he won't see you go to "That
drawer in the dresser" and get last year's bikini. You've gained 65 pounds
since you married him and while the bikini is tight, you managed to get into
it without too much trouble. As you look at yourself in the full-length bedroom
mirror you see new rolls of fat on your bulging thighs, your belly overflows the
bikini bottom and generously spills over on to your thighs, and your previously
ample breasts overflow the bikini bra by two cup-sizes!!!
Such a sight would stop most women's hearts.......but you've been set
free!!! Tingles and warmth flood your whole body as you caress your thighs,
fondle your lush belly, and caress your errect nipples. With a playful giggle in
your voice you call out to your husband "Honey, I've got something for you
to see!!!"
As you bounce down the basement steps, your eyes meet his and his
face turns red :blush: as he becomes breathless. You can't see it, but his shakey,
stammering voice is audible testimony to the massive errection in his pants!
He assures you that he'll order you a bigger bikini and that you can wear a modest one-piece in public as he casesses your mid-section..........
.........further explicit details deleted!!!
Wickedly Creative,
Edgar


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok now that's hot! 

I want the explicit details though!


----------



## imfree (Feb 17, 2007)

ciaobella said:


> Ok now that's hot!
> 
> I want the explicit details though!



Hi Sweetie,
Thank you so very much for blessing me with such enthusiasm! You're
exactly the kind of woman that my heart longs for. You look like the kind
of radiant, mature woman that I've been seeking.I'm 51 years old and if 
you're not innapproppriately young, then I'm interested!
Love,
Edgar


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 17, 2007)

Well I'm 25 but I'm also engaged. Sorry. I think my blond roots may be shinning through here because I assumed you were just trying your hand at fantasy stories, not looking for someone. So sorry for the mix up.

I would still be interested in reading any other stories you write though.


----------



## imfree (Feb 17, 2007)

ciaobella said:


> Well I'm 25 but I'm also engaged. Sorry. I think my blond roots may be shinning through here because I assumed you were just trying your hand at fantasy stories, not looking for someone. So sorry for the mix up.
> 
> I would still be interested in reading any other stories you write though.


 Ciobella, I love your honesty and I'm THRILLED that you found my
fantasy "hot" instead of the more prevalent "perverted".
Any woman who has enough nerve to join me in my joyride through
life does need to know that my doctor is one of the world's best endocrinologists
and that the doctor is my crash helmet and shoulder harness!!!
The line between my fantasy and reality is often hard to see.
Blessings To You,
Edgar


----------



## lemmink (Feb 17, 2007)

Oo, i like that scene!


----------



## imfree (Feb 17, 2007)

lemmink said:


> Oo, i like that scene!


 Did you mean my weak boundary between fantasy and reality?
Dazed And Confused,
Edgar


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Ciaobella, My post, #5, does not read or look right. My ADD must
have been engaged when I wrote the post. I will correct the errors, as follows:
To paragraph 1, I will add, " I wish you and your husband-to-be,
blessings of many explicit details in the years to come".
Paragraph 2 should have been another post.

You look strong and healthy at your ample size, I consider you to be
quite attractive. I wish you many blessings and great joy.
Edgar


----------



## ciaobella (Feb 19, 2007)

No need to apologize. 

And thank you for the good wishes!


----------

